# big dog toys



## bulbul69 (Jul 7, 2012)

"Training with the Varsity Ball propelled Willow to new heights -- the improvements to her strength and body composition were staggering! Great work!" http://www.varsitypetsonline.com/products/Varsity-Ball -- Steve Mize, Team Southern Charm, Dixie Dogs Dock Diving.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am always worried when items are promoted in the following way:

_No Human Participation Required!

Dogs play with the Varsity Ball all by themselves. No more long walks!_

Toys should be interactive and of course long walks are something that should be encouraged for many breeds and their owners.

This alone is enough to put me off considering purchasing such a product from a vendor who promotes this outlook


----------



## michaeljj (Oct 3, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> I am always worried when items are promoted in the following way:
> 
> _No Human Participation Required!
> 
> ...


Yes you are right. I reckon, no toys can get a dog the kind of physical agility and fun it looks to achieve, and the toys as you mention 'without human involvement' could be scary enough. The best play around, jump around. I am not agains any toys, but they should be sporty and kind of interactive between the owner and the breed.

---------------------
pet franchises


----------

